# Jock's road to UKBFF



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Gonna log my year to UKBFF here.

Been cutting with DNP, Tren E and Test E. The oils ran out about 3 weeks ago, finishing off the cut with just winny and DNP. The last DNP was yesterday... going to take some shots on Saturday morning and do a mock peak week from Saturday to Friday to try and get a feel for what my body will do, how much water weight will go and so on.

I'll get some pics and measurements up pretty shortly. I'm overweight for my category at the moment - I didn't really have a specific aim when I started this years cycle (just to get lean and maintain strength, the goal came about mid way). I am currently about 80kg at 173cm - my division would mean I need to be at 77Kg Max. If it seems to be going badly I can probably switch to U80kg - anything over that though will probably be an absolute fail.

Err that's all for now... Looking forward to this challenge


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

good luck


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> good luck


Thanks man


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking forwArd this journal 
Good luck mate


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Looking forwArd this journal Good luck mate


Thanks man, I'll do my best to keep it interesting


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Back: Pretty pathetic performance tonight, had some insomnia last night... Left me beat up all day as well as the depletion of cutting


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Decent leg workout this morning, squats were light, 10 reps and 3 sec negatives, hamstring raises and my first bit of posing practice ever...


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

posing practice am


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Did a weak Bench press workout after some prep practice pics - The prep guide is for a week long guy who reacts badly to carbs... It seems to be working in that my abs are pretty visible all of the time.

I will try three things friday - Pics after waking, pics after an hour on red wine, pics after an hour with red wine and candy

Two more sessions before I just lie down and try not to die


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Last workout before pics on Friday - Side raises, face pulls and tricep pull downs at about 60-80% effort.

Food, water and particularly sodium are tight for the next few days. Got myself some nice cigars... my only pleasure until the Friday recovery!


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

First day of the three really crap ones. Feel ok... had some Kratom to keep my mood from dropping too much.

Muscles starting to look a bit flat but the prep plan is for striation over size... on the day I'll do one shot before carbs and one after just to see what the potential differences will be.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

I honestly dont know how you guys can quite happily stand there in your pants and take pictures in the gym!

I know its a must and it has to be done but i get pretty shy taking a fukin gym pic with all my clothes on in the gym never mind that!

Hats off to you youv got some balls to do that!


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> I honestly dont know how you guys can quite happily stand there in your pants and take pictures in the gym!
> 
> I know its a must and it has to be done but i get pretty shy taking a fukin gym pic with all my clothes on in the gym never mind that!
> 
> Hats off to you youv got some balls to do that!


Haha cheers mate - to be honest as soon as I said I'm going to compete all those things just went out of the window. I'd work out topless (muscle beach style...) if it wasn't for hygiene and gym rules. The way I see it a Powerlifter doesn't get embarrassed doing deadlifts, a football player doesn't get embarrassed practising his dribbling so we've got to be balls out (not literally) about our sport.

It does attract a hell of a lot of hate though....


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

LiftyJock said:


> Haha cheers mate - to be honest as soon as I said I'm going to compete all those things just went out of the window. I'd work out topless (muscle beach style...) if it wasn't for hygiene and gym rules. The way I see it a Powerlifter doesn't get embarrassed doing deadlifts, a football player doesn't get embarrassed practising his dribbling so we've got to be balls out (not literally) about our sport.
> 
> It does attract a hell of a lot of hate though....


Yeah i can imagine it would attract a whole lot of hate! Theres a guy in my gym who poses in one of the conditioning rooms and you need to walk past it on the way to the changing rooms so if he's posing you hear lots of guys slating him in the changing rooms. Its bad to hear as half the pr***s in the gym dont know how to work out never mind know what it takes to compete!

The guy is in an unbelievable condition!! He's about 6ft 7 and hes an absolute beast!! He won his first competition he entered but i dont know much about it as i dont really socialize in the gym just over heard one of the guys talking about it.


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> Yeah i can imagine it would attract a whole lot of hate! Theres a guy in my gym who poses in one of the conditioning rooms and you need to walk past it on the way to the changing rooms so if he's posing you hear lots of guys slating him in the changing rooms. Its bad to hear as half the pr***s in the gym dont know how to work out never mind know what it takes to compete!
> 
> The guy is in an unbelievable condition!! He's about 6ft 7 and hes an absolute beast!! He won his first competition he entered but i dont know much about it as i dont really socialize in the gym just over heard one of the guys talking about it.


Oh yeah... for everyone encouraging you there will be about 5 go-nowhere types with plenty of bad things to say. Important thing is remember the big topless fella is going places and those other guys are probably going to tank a few beers and jump some kid outside of a bar.

also the big topless fella gets the birds  haha


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Just reading journals from this year and trying to pick some simple sugars and quantity for just before I do my pics on Friday... So much to do and learn I almost don't want to go on vacation!

Second worst day today... tuna salad and washed chicken for food. Tomorrow is worse...


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Bout of insomnia last night, last day of this prep program and only 1L of water... strict rationing in effect!

I feel like my definition has improved since last week but I feel like my muscles are empty


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

make sure you finish the last day strong, stick to your plan dont throw it out the window on the last day :thumbup1:


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> make sure you finish the last day strong, stick to your plan dont throw it out the window on the last day :thumbup1:


Thanks for the encouragement man - stronger than any drug 

I'm on course... rationed water and just hoping something makes me busy so I can occupy my mind!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Instagram mate! lol just browse through fitness pictures and it will make you even more determined haha thats what i do anyway :lol:


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> Instagram mate! lol just browse through fitness pictures and it will make you even more determined haha thats what i do anyway :lol:


Solid idea! I also just fire through the ones on facebook as well... and the really cheesy motivational videos!


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

By absolute chance woke up at my competing weight! To my own eyes I see more definition.

Going to do the photos shortly - one sec dry and one set with red wine and 100g sugar

If it turns out well I'll put a few up


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

P.s. sorry for all the background, didn't want to risk going up to the gym and have other people instead of just that junk


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

LiftyJock said:


> P.s. sorry for all the background, didn't want to risk going up to the gym and have other people instead of just that junk


looking decent fella!!


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks @LeviathanBodyBuilding - hopefully get a lot better before comp in april!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Looking good mate, Keep up the hard work


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

> Looking good mate, Keep up the hard work


Thanks man


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Started working on building some more lat meat today, screwed around with grips on the barbell and if I drop weight and use a wider grip I can get a more focussed work out on the lats themselves. Same with pull ups, wider = more late work for me. Less reps but this isn't crossfit....


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LiftyJock said:


> Started working on building some more lat meat today, screwed around with grips on the barbell and if I drop weight and use a wider grip I can get a more focussed work out on the lats themselves. Same with pull ups, wider = more late work for me. Less reps but this isn't crossfit....


For lats i like wide pull downs and wide pull up to a 90 degree bend in arms, My lats are great for my size if not over powering and this is all i do


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

First weak point day today

Sumo Deadlifts

Barbell Thrusts

Seated Leg Curls with @LeviathanBodyBuilding 's glute tension technique

Glute Kickback ( Youtube vid - with a girl. not my butt.)

Leg Press to pass time as had to weight for missus

Was going to do lunges as well but the sumo deads killed me pretty damn effectively... will try the thrusts first next time to see what hits the glutes best


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

LiftyJock said:


> First weak point day today
> 
> Sumo Deadlifts
> 
> ...


how did it work out for you?


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

> how did it work out for you?


Great man thanks! Got such a good focus I had to drop the weight from what I was on and the negatives were solid


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

LiftyJock said:


> Great man thanks! Got such a good focus I had to drop the weight from what I was on and the negatives were solid


good man! I had to do the same...its very humbling but def has the right affect, I find by squeezing your glutes whilst doing it, it fires the hamstrings more affectively!

Also, i have found it has helped massively when I need to flex them during rear poses without having to look at them. Gotten a real feel for them


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

> good man! I had to do the same...its very humbling but def has the right affect, I find by squeezing your glutes whilst doing it, it fires the hamstrings more affectively!
> 
> Also, i have found it has helped massively when I need to flex them during rear poses without having to look at them. Gotten a real feel for them


You know I remember reading something back when I tried out powerlifting about how most people don't use their glutes - and an easy test was if you need to rock forward to stand up from a chair as opposed to just standing up. Today was the first time I've ever felt the glute work directly during the kickbacks (obviously it works during a squat, but I don't notice it if you get me). With that in place when I actually was able to tense before the leg curls then I could work the hamstrings better... it's a breakthrough man, thanks again for that tip.

on a side note I need to get some BB trunks, I pulled my shorts up during that shoot but it looked really, really gay so I left those out haha


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Bench today, did some heavy (for me) 5's and then hit chest press followed by some bicep curls. Had to be short and brutal today because I have ALL THE STUFF to do before Monday


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Keep going mate


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Job interview round the corner... no gym for two days while I cram. This could be good for my training in the long term, as well as my career!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LiftyJock said:


> Job interview round the corner... no gym for two days while I cram. This could be good for my training in the long term, as well as my career!


Good luck buddie


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

get yourself a set of speedos...you wont have any problem pulling your shorts up then :lol:

i cant train in longer shorts anymore it feels to restrictive! I find running shorts are ideal


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> get yourself a set of speedos...you wont have any problem pulling your shorts up then :lol:
> 
> i cant train in longer shorts anymore it feels to restrictive! I find running shorts are ideal


Haha - true! I'll probably get some posing trunks...might as well go the full hog.

Same actually, Only cotton sweatpants or Board shorts. Anything else is too tight now... one of my mates ripped two sets of combat trousers, he obviously didn't learn the first time!



arcticfox said:


> Good luck buddie


thanks man!


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Interview went very well

Back in on Friday for stage 2

Missed 2 days of gym though and probably won't be able to catch up. Means to an end though!


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Got the Job! CElebrated with some good food and beer!

Chest today was alright,... pushing a bit heavier at the moment. Still knackered from a week of bad sleep and studying


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice one mate, what job is it?


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

> Nice one mate, what job is it?


thanks man, Senior software engineer... been trying to break up for a while now


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

LiftyJock said:


> thanks man, Senior software engineer... been trying to break up for a while now


ah brilliant!!! The senior part at the beginning makes it sound quite important/high up!

good luck with it


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LiftyJock said:


> Got the Job! CElebrated with some good food and beer!
> 
> Chest today was alright,... pushing a bit heavier at the moment. Still knackered from a week of bad sleep and studying


Congratz mate


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

> ah brilliant!!! The senior part at the beginning makes it sound quite important/high up!
> 
> good luck with it





> Congratz mate


Thanks Lads!

Most studying I've done in years... !! Need to get back on point with training now


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Sorry for the silence lads! Another company came out of the blue and offered a contract slightly more valuable than my most recent offer... been hectic trying to sort things out.

Been trying to get into the gym alone for a few sessions. A lot of people want to talk, especially when you start breaking ground, and that's great but at the same time I need to get my head down and focus. It's hard when someone's talking to you and you're doing short rest periods. I might get a second gym membership somewhere I can just kind of melt into the background and train and focus.

Yesterday I did a quick "back of the legs" day

Lunges - these were great! Definitely the main exercise for this day

Leg Press

Hamstring curl


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Just back from Holiday... diet was terrible!

Time to get back on it.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Weres the fat gut pics


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Weres the fat gut pics


haha will post.. I want to do a short cut before prep begins properly.. I'm too fat to practice posing at the moment


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LiftyJock said:


> haha will post.. I want to do a short cut before prep begins properly.. I'm too fat to practice posing at the moment


I wnet away and lost weight on this cut HAHAHAHA


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> I wnet away and lost weight on this cut HAHAHAHA


Haha what? How? Did you go to Kenya or something??


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LiftyJock said:


> Haha what? How? Did you go to Kenya or something??


HAHAHA i just watched my intake


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

did chest solo at the weekend so no bench... mixed it up with some smith bench and cable flies and dips... actually left me with some nice doms! Might mix it up a little more.


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Legs this morning. Squat is weak AF down to 125kg x 5 from 170kg x 5... need to build this back up

Also did some lunges and my glutes are actually much better activated by this!

Some bloody 60 year old woman exposed her backside to me... I have no idea why she had to remove her trousers to show the PT a tattoo on her lower back...


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry not been active on here mate, Hope all is well


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

LiftyJock said:


> Legs this morning. Squat is weak AF down to 125kg x 5 from 170kg x 5... need to build this back up
> 
> Also did some lunges and my glutes are actually much better activated by this!
> 
> Some bloody 60 year old woman exposed her backside to me... I have no idea why she had to remove her trousers to show the PT a tattoo on her lower back...


bet you loved every second of it :lol: probably a cougar trying to bang her PT


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> bet you loved every second of it :lol: probably a cougar trying to bang her PT


This wasn't a sabretooth mate, this was a walrus


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Started my new job today, also started pre-prep diet.

Keeping it fairly loose - protein and carbs 200g+ per day with low fat. Aim to be about 82kg by the start of prep. I don't want to use any DNP this time as it stripped a lot of muscle.

Work outs have levelled out and I'm progressing again... will go on cycle at the end of november.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LiftyJock said:


> Started my new job today, also started pre-prep diet.
> 
> Keeping it fairly loose - protein and carbs 200g+ per day with low fat. Aim to be about 82kg by the start of prep. I don't want to use any DNP this time as it stripped a lot of muscle.
> 
> Work outs have levelled out and I'm progressing again... will go on cycle at the end of november.


T3 or Clen then eehh LOL


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

> T3 or Clen then eehh LOL


haha T3! I walk 2 miles to work in the morning so... faster cardio + t3... should speed things up

Training stalled a little, work is beating the crap out of me. Also all the students are back so my gym is rammed all the time.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah im on T3s, Not sure if its them working or cal def is losing me the weight


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

LiftyJock said:


> Started my new job today, also started pre-prep diet.
> 
> Keeping it fairly loose - protein and carbs 200g+ per day with low fat. Aim to be about 82kg by the start of prep. I don't want to use any DNP this time as it *stripped a lot of muscle*.
> 
> Work outs have levelled out and I'm progressing again... will go on cycle at the end of november.


You know DNP is anti-catabolic?

Most likely an inadequate diet that stripped your muscle (i.e. not sufficient protein or too low cals after DNP's reduction).


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Drogon said:


> You know DNP is anti-catabolic?
> 
> Most likely an inadequate diet that stripped your muscle (i.e. not sufficient protein or too low cals after DNP's reduction).


why do you think that it is anti-catabolic? ( Where did you learn that? )


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Had to rescue some fella who got stuck in the calf press ... I didn't realise that this could be done.

Training is going well, down to 84kg so getting toward stage weight


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

LiftyJock said:


> Had to rescue some fella who got stuck in the calf press ... I didn't realise that this could be done.
> 
> Training is going well, down to 84kg so getting toward stage weight


sitting at the same weight as me now fella! lol how the hell can someone get stuck on the calf press? :lol:


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> sitting at the same weight as me now fella! lol how the hell can someone get stuck on the calf press? :lol:


He like... put about 100kg on it










And I just turned around (headphones in, doing sets to failure on leg press) and see the "face of fear" and a bit of mouth action going on. Took the headphones off and the guy was screaming for help as he'd jammed himself in... when I lifted the loading arm off of him he promptly ran out of the gym and left it for the wee lassie who clears up the gym to find...


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Got a month of drinking and having fun ahead.... but more looking forward to starting cycle in November!

Was watching the rugby at the weekend there - might give that a go at some point, injury puts me off of it right now. Amazing game Wales vs Australia!


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Getting ready for bulk part of prep... meals roughly planned for the last two months of this year

Been coasting in my training lately, enjoying the rest of life before knuckling down again


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

You going to lean bulk or just eat whatever takes your fancy?


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

> You going to lean bulk or just eat whatever takes your fancy?


Lean, I'm still fatter than I wanted to be and don't really want to use DNP again, or at least keep it to a minimum... I used to struggle to gain weight but I think I've reached the age where it's now losing weight that's the tricky bit haha


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Happy halloween guys!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Hay bud I'm back, You started your cycle now ???


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Hay bud I'm back, You started your cycle now ???


hey man y'arite?

Yeah

test e 300

deca 200

mast 100

and oxy 50mg kickstart

you on?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LiftyJock said:


> hey man y'arite?
> 
> Yeah
> 
> ...


On a blast now buit thinking after this blast as im having a few month off i prob wont blast again, Prob just do a TRT


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Been quiet lately but still training... Other day I did 460kg for 10 on the leg press in our gym, that's up from about 350kg earlier in the year. Focussing more on reps the strength gains are a bit more obvious on the more isolated movements.


----------

